# First Attempt at Acrylic...



## WildcatHollow (Dec 19, 2009)

It's a Christmas present from me to me.

Designer Series in Orange Crushed Velvet and 24kt Gold Accoutrement.


----------



## hunter-27 (Dec 19, 2009)

looks nice, small but nice, no clicking to make it bigger for me anyway


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 19, 2009)

Much better!
Thanks for posting a larger picture.
Good looking pen and blank.​ 


With my old eyes just too small, clicking will not make larger.​


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 20, 2009)

Looks good to these old eyes.


----------



## bgibb42 (Dec 20, 2009)

I think it looks great, especially like the shape of the lower barrel.


----------



## Ligget (Dec 20, 2009)

Well done, I like that orange crush blank, nice pen indeed!


----------



## nava1uni (Dec 21, 2009)

Nice looking pen. Like that blank a lot.


----------



## maxman400 (Dec 21, 2009)

Looks Great! congrats on your fist, job well done.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 21, 2009)

Nice work; it really is an eye catcher.  25 carat?  That is even purer than pure. :wink:


----------



## Jgrden (Dec 22, 2009)

WOW, a keeper.


----------



## gvanweerd (Dec 22, 2009)

Nice Job on the acrylic. 90% of the work i do is on acrylic.   again Nice job


----------

